# Premature delivery :(



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have had a nightmare morning. Following on from Carly's traumatic early delivery my own girl decided to give birth this morning on day 58  Fortunately she was really calm and delivered easily. labour and birth was less than two hours. she has had 6 kittens in total and I was suprised that they were all alive. She didn't clean them up or break the sacks so had to stimulate them all but for now they are alive 4 blue and 2 black. Have weighed them and they are between 70 and 85g each. Just trying to see if I can get any to latch on as really don't relish the thought of trying to hand rear especially after my experiences with Rhubarb this year already. Breathing seems ok, they haven't got much fur but have got a heat pad in the box. I have never had a premature birth before (apart from my own son!) but did deliver for a friend at 58 days last year which 3 of 4 survived.

Fingers crossed at least some survive


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh ,poor you, i hope all the kittens survive and you manage to get them feeding properly, have you got some cimicat or similiar in,just in case, even if you have to hand feed for a little while,hopefully the kittens will soon learn to suckle, better if they do from the stary of course, good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Theyre good weights for being so early! Maybe that will stand them in better stead.

Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, yes have got some RC formula if needed. Have managed to get them all hopefully latching on but there are a couple who are definitely a bit weaker than the others  Luckily she is a relaxed girl and is quite happy to have human interaction and she has got them in a box that is easily accessible. Only thing is she gets a bit stressed when they cry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you.

My queen last year delivered 8 at 58 days, sadly only 4 survived but I lost the very low weight kittens, the 4 remaining kittens was around the same weight as yours so hopefully you can get them latched on and all will be well. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I really feel for you. Much better weights than mine were at 60 days, but fingers very firmly crossed. At least yours are latching. Good sign.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All good wishes for your prem babies Chloe - so much sadness here just lately


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Chloe, I have everything crossed for you and the babes x


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

all paws and fingers crossed here that everything keeps goes well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Chloe, I'm sorry to hear this  Keeping everything crossed for these little ones xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Everything crossed here for you, hoping for some good news over next few days x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jus wondering how your babies are today, improving i hope


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope your babies go from strength to strength. Keeping everything crossed here for you. xxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the good wishes. Unfortunately the smallest blue passed away at lunch time. I was concerned about him last night as he wasn't really moving and was very cold. 

The other 5 seem to be ok at the moment, they are all a bit warmer and are latching on and they seem reasonably lively and noisy. Still early days though.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed for the remaining 5 babies.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Chloe  keeping everything crossed for the other 5 babies xx

RIP little one, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

RIP little blue boy  
all paws crossed everything goes well for the remaining 5


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Must be something in the water cause our girl went early also we have 3 live kittens out of 5 but they are doing well now.

Fingers crossed for your babies they arnt bad weights them.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

How are the remaining babies doing Chloe?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Tiny Kitten xxxx

Hugs to you hun, hoping the other kittens will be ok. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope that the others will survive. RIP little one


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Must be something in the water cause our girl went early also we have 3 live kittens out of 5 but they are doing well now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your babies they arnt bad weights them.


I guess it could be the hot weather which has caused some cats to give birth early, as the mum cat may have overheated? Don't know if this is likely but I guess it's possible. Glad it's cooler now!

RIP tiny babies, hope the others will go from strength to strength xxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sadly yesterday was a very bad day as we had two babies leave us 

Everything had been going ok until Tuesday (the kittens were then a week old and it was their due day) as it was clear that the two smaller kittens were struggling particularly with keeping warm. I had already started topping them up. But things deterorated over the next couple of days and the smallest one stopped feeding from mum and so I was bottle feeding every two hours. 

We already had various blankets, heat pads and hot water bottles in and around the box but it still wasn't keeping the two little ones warm. I started wrapping them in a fleece and tucking them inside my jumper but it still didn't have much effect unfortunately and so they became more sluggish and difficult to feed. The nutri drops didn't have any effect either.

On thursday night while I was feeding the small one I noticed the other small blue and white one was missing. It was flat out under mum, totally unresponsive and i thought it had gone until I saw a tiny flicker in its side. I picked it up and gave mouth to mouth and vigorous rubbing for around 15 minutes and eventually she gasped and coughed and started breathing again.

Then finally yesterday morning it was clear the tiny black and white one was just not going to get better. He was barely responsive at all and would only take 1ml of bottle and his weight had fallen to 60g. So in agreement with the vet they helped him to the rainbow bridge  I thought the blue and white girl might have a chance but by teatime yesterday it was clear she was not going to make it either. We kept her wrapped in the fleece and my husband and I took turns cuddle her and stroke her head so she knew she was desperately loved. Sometime between 8pm and 9pm she too left for the bridge. I am absolutely heartbroken by all this. I knew at 58 days the chances for these babies was pretty poor but having got them to 10 days I had hoped they would have a chance  But it was not meant to be, some babies are too precious for this world.

The three remaining babies *seem* to be ok at the moment but after this I am unsure about anything. They are bigger, all around 120g now and are keeping their temperatures up well. Two of them are just beginning to open their eyes. After the problems this year already with Rhubarbs kittens we had already decided to take an extended possibly permanent break as I cannot cope with the heartache. This has confirmed it. I know we have probably been luckier than some people, before this litter we have had 14 kittens this year with no still births and the only loss being little Virgil but that was horrendous and to lose three kittens now in a litter of six to me isn't an acceptable loss even if they were premature.

Anyone who knows me knows that the cats are totally my (and my family's) life and we are totally devoted to them so at the moment I just can't even think about more litters and more heartache. I really hope these three kittens continue to do ok and maybe next year I might feel differently but at the moment the pain is too much


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Chloe, it's just heartbreaking x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chloe, don't make any decisions yet. This is a horrendous time and I know your pain only too well. Allow yourself to go through the grieving process before you decide anything final. I'm still on the fence as I haven't been able to have my melt down yet, but I've taken the advice of other very good breeder friends, and it's helping.

It is really, really crappy to be in this situation. Opening eyes is a really good sign as mine didn't even get that far.

If you want to talk, I'm happy to chat with you and at least try and help support you through this.

I won't say I'm sorry for your losses as I know how empty it sounds, however well meant, when you're in the middle of it. You've got my empathy though, lots and lots and lots of it. Keep strong lovely.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to post support but nothing I can type will seem right. There's no putting into words how these things impact on a breeder.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you hun xx

I know you have devoted so much time and love with these babies, each loss rips your heart out but you do produce stunning kittens so it would be such a shame if you gave up, I know that sounds heartless, give yourself time to heal, sadly nature is so cruel and you was fighting a losing battle with them being prem.

Here if you need me, hope the other babies will thrive, try to stay strong and please don't make any rash decisions, try to think of the ones who are making their new slaves happy. xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry Chloe  Tried to write something but words are not enough  Hugs ((())) and understanding of your feelings xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

As I said to Carly who went through this it is a very sad time but don't make any rash decisions now you may regret later, we had a litter of 8 once that all faded over a few days and it almost finished us but we got through it in the end


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words. I know in my head that there is nothing more I could have done but my heart tells me I have failed them and it just makes me so sad. The other three still seem to be doing ok but I can't help but look for signs that things are going wrong for them too. They are much bigger and fatter, more normal newborn kitten size and all have got their eyes open now. 

I know I need to take some time to think about things and to think about us as a family too and the impact that it has on everyone. I think I am just mentally and physically exhausted at the moment, it has been one hell of a rollercoaster this year!

Will update on the others, hopefully with better news x


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Chloe, don't make any decisions yet. This is a horrendous time and I know your pain only too well. Allow yourself to go through the grieving process before you decide anything final. I'm still on the fence as I haven't been able to have my melt down yet, but I've taken the advice of other very good breeder friends, and it's helping.
> 
> It is really, really crappy to be in this situation. Opening eyes is a really good sign as mine didn't even get that far.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carly it means a lot. I have already cried lots of tears and I am sure there will be more to come. We buried the two together in a little box in my mums garden this afternoon in her 'cat graveyard' under the cherry tree. x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't even bring myself to bury mine, Chloe. All of mine went to the vet for their end and I couldn't deal with the aftermath of it. You're already showing that you're a stronger person than me. If I can get through this, you certainly can, even though it doesn't feel like it at the minute. Cry when the urge takes you. I didn't, and it has and is making things much, much harder to deal with.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_It has made me cry just reading this, so I can understand how heartbreaking it is for you. sending you lots of love and hugs.Thinking and praying for you and the remaining kittens xxx_


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

I am lost for words but sending many many hugs and good wishes to you


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't updated this in a while as it has just been too difficult to bear. Unfortunately there was more bad news to come  We lost two further kittens at two weeks old, the remaining blue and white ones. The first of them went very suddenly, one minute she was fine the next she gave a tiny cry and she was gone. I tried desperately to get her back but couldn't. The other girl went the following morning. I had expected it from her as she had stopped breathing on a number of occasions and I had managed to bring her back (had never given mouth to mouth to a kitten before!) but this final morning I tried for a long time before realising that she had just had enough  It has been the most heartbreaking experience of my life watching and seeing them lose their fight one by one.

But in among the sadness and heartbreak there is a glimmer of hope......

We do have one survivor still, a lovely little black fluffy girl who has managed to defy the odds and stayed strong. It is still early days and she has had a few problems with his breathing due to her under developed lungs but each day she gets a bit stronger. she is like a tiny black bear with bright eyes  she is now 3 1/2 weeks old and this morning had a tiny bit of weaning food which she licked off my fingers. Her mummy has been fantastic, despite her own incredible loss and pain she has stuck with her and she feeds well. she is now 250g which is still tiny but is gaining 8-10g per day and hopefully once he begins weaning he will pick up more. I'll try and get a picture of him soon to post


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry about the blue & white kittens.

Personally I wouldn't offer weaning food to the last one, especially not so early given he was premature. He will start eating mum's food when he is ready. 8-10g per day is fine.


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with OS. 
Let him enjoy mum and her milk bar for as long as possible. There is no need to rush anything with this little one. 
Hopefully everything will be ok from now on xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very sad, so sorry for your losses. Fingers crossed for the little boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope your little survivor continues to thrive but am sending my condolences on the loss of the rest of your tiny ones


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just read all your thread as I am not a breeder and so don't come on here very much.
I just want to say how sorry I am for all your losses. 
It must be so heart breaking for you.
I pray that your little survivor will grow stronger every day.

Paws and fingers are crossed for him xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just thought I would update, although some of you probably know already but the little one is still with us. He has turned out to be a she, ooops i had never actually checked the sexes on them as they were so tiny I didn't want to pull them around too much and gender didn't really seem important in the grand scheme of things. Anyway she is doing well. She stopped feeding from mum when she started calling so I had to take over bottle feeding over from four weeks. As a precaution she has been having antibiotic injections to prevent any infection setting in associated with either her underdeveloped lungs and bottle feeding and seems to be going well.

She is now 5 1/2 weeks old. The kids have called her Koda after the bear cub in the film Brother Bear as she looks like a bear. She is gaining around 20-25g per day and is now 400g. She is a cheeky playful girl and will probably remain with us as a 'special girl' like Yoda did. Speaking of which here is a pic of her with Yoda (who incidently after her own 60g start has just passed 4kg!) xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was almost afraid to open this when I saw it had popped up again. So pleased to read good news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all is going better for you and the kitten hun. xxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I was almost afraid to open this when I saw it had popped up again. So pleased to read good news!





catcoonz said:


> Glad all is going better for you and the kitten hun. xxx


Thanks both, I just thought people might have wondered what had happened with her. Hopefully she is through the critical stage now and will get bigger and stronger. She has been a real fighter since the start and although I was disappointed that we had to start bottle feeding her at least she had almost 4 weeks of milk from her mum. It has been such a difficult and emotional time but I don't think we could bear to part with her now x


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Koda is beautiful, glad things are getting better


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just thought i would post a quick update as posted some pictures in chat. Koda is now almost 13 weeks old and around 1.5kg. She is a little devil but our miracle  She is doing really well and we have fortunately had few hiccups. She suddenly decided at 9 weeks old to start weaning and within a week no longer wanted her bottles. She is eating about 4 pouches of food a day at least!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A lovely update :thumbup: Pleased that she has done so well


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Shes beautiful, a very special little girl


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased she is doing very well:thumbsup:


----------

